# Decent Espresso Competition Spout Milk Jug



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I recently ordered and received a 350ml Competition Spout Milk Jug from Decent Espresso.

Lets start with the packaging.

Secure, thick cardboard box with air pocket bubble wrapping secured the items inside (no rattling) and each item was further boxed / bubble wrapped.

The customs declaration (goods posted from Hong Kong) was clear and concise - no customs fees payable

The jug comes in 2 styles - Classic and Competition Spout

As this order was to help me improve my latte art I chose the competition spout which has a very defined point (vs classic which has a more rounded lip)

The outside is coated in black teflon with the inside engraved in both oz and mls on both sides (to cater for right and left handed use) to allow you to measure milk in and also how much volume you want to steam to. (another benefit is that if you are competing the wastage is often now measured as a tie breaker!)

The Decent Espresso Competition Milk Jug was easy to steam with and a vortex formed quickly.

Built as thin as possible the heat transfer was immediate.

The difference between the Decent Espresso Competition Spout milk jug and my current jug was immediately apparent - clearly defined milk definition with super sharp leaves being poured in both Tulips and Rosettas.









My other small jug is now consigned to the cupboard!

For more information click here


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Glenn said:


> *The difference between the Decent Espresso Competition Spout milk jug and my current jug was immediately apparent - clearly defined milk definition with super sharp leaves being poured in both Tulips and Rosettas.*


I believe the standard response is:

"Pictures or it didn't happen!!"

(I think the scale marked on the inside is a good idea.....)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In a 4oz cup


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I quite fancy one of these. The funnel looks nicely designed and made too. It's a shame the exchange rate is currently so poor. If buying 5 items then there would be a 10% discount and free shipping though so combining orders might be an idea if local or perhaps visiting Cup North. How long did it take to arrive? It says next shipping date would be 1 November.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It was about 1 week from ordering to arrival.

Normal for packages from Hong Kong.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks like the jug I've been searching for, just ordered 1!

thanks Glenn


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I bought their standard jug, and wasn't so keen. You've just reminded me I bought a competition jug that hasn't arrived yet, must check on that! I ordered it on Amazon and there was a mix up of some sort.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

This I like !!









I've made a provisional order for a 350ml jug with BB but because of the apparent hold up in proceedings it's not actually been despatched.

Having now seen this I'm pleased it hasn't been sent as the scale on the inside of the Decent jug would save decanting milk into a Pyrex measuring jug and then into a stainless foaming jug. Just the job.

Thanks for advising about that, Glenn.

I presume it needs to be ordered from the Decent site?

I'm guessing this is the only jug that's available with a scale on the inside? To be honest I don't really need a particular spout as I'm not overly troubled by great Latte Art...but the scale definitely appeals.

Great stuff, thanks.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

I did just happen to google something like "Milk jug with scale" and spotted a couple. This was one of the first .....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350ml-Stainless-Steel-Coffee-Milk-Frothing-Jug-Pitcher-for-Espresso-Latte-M1O1-/272196480351

Clearly cheap as chips, so what is the drawback gonna be?

Glenn, what is "clearly defined milk definition?" What am I going to find by way of an improvement with the "Decent" jug? I'm currently using a jug that's too big at 700ml and has no spout at all. (maybe that's not helping my Latte Art?).

Maybe the Ebay one is worth trying? .... my skills are so dreadful that it might be good enough for me? I'll get one and whilst it's on it's way I'll listen to what others say about whether I'd benefit from the Decent" jobbie.

Ta.

This my current one.........


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The shape of the spout and thickness has a big effect on the quality of milk pouring.

I've tried over 30 jug types and this is the best I have used for pouring so far.

My experience was ordering form the Decent Espresso website - I'd advise buying direct from them

@DevonStan You will see a massive difference with any jug that has a defined spout. No brainer - get one!


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for reply, Glenn...I now see what you mean by defined ... you're referring to the shape of the spout.

May I ask whether the actual shape of the jug (ie bell bottom etc) has a major bearing on the quailty of microfoam. I'm happy to listen to someone who's tried 30 jugs..... my experience is limited to the one shown in my photo above, plus these two, the Motta 100cl ( 1000ml) is too big and the other one, with an extravagantly tapered shape, wasn't doing me any favours either (no spout).

Had I not seen the "Decent" I might, in my blissful ignorance, have gone for something like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rhinowares-Milk-Jug-Etched-12/dp/B00RP9VKEO/ref=sr_1_12?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1476627137&sr=1-12

I'm guessing it would have been better than the others I've illustrated here....

Sorry to veer off topic slightly, but I'm learning lots in a short space of time.

Here are the other two jugs :


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Rhinowares jug I also have in rotation at the moment - a nice jug to use and still much better than the one without a spout.

You could steam in the large 1000ml Motta jug then decant into the smaller jug (eg a 350ml jug) for pouring - which is very common


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Glenn, As I'm sitting here at the PC my Mrs. is making polite but increasingly persistent reminders along the lines that I promised to make two coffees half an hour ago...and she's still waiting.

And in consequence....I have the ideal opportunity to try the Motta again. Would you say, though, that I'm at a disadvantage by steaming small quantities of milk (for cappos) in such a wide jug? Or does it make not a scrap of difference? I was thinking (perhaps completely wrongly) that six fluid ounces of milk, for one drink, in such a wide based jug would be a recipe for disaster? Either way I'll find out in a minute as I must go and make the drinks now 

I'll return shortly to see what might be thought.

Ta.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You will be able to steam with the bucket - not as easily as a straight sided jug or the Motta - but pouring will not be as easy or controlled.

It's like trying to use a spoon when a knife is needed...

The right tool for the job makes it infinitely easier to use and produces the desired result


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get a decent jug ( I mean a good one any brand ) with a spout , a small jug and amounts of milk are ok , I steam 4 oz at a time .

Buy milk > practice... you defo need one with a spout , and the right size for your amount of milk . Beyond that Practice , practice , practice .


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

All the above noted with thanks, as always.

In the absence of a smaller, better jug I just used the the big Motta (the one on the right in post #11 above) to make two caps with 6 fl ozs in each. Not as terrible as I'd have thought. But when it comes to Latte Art, if we use a scale from 0 to 10 where 10 = competent at producing pretty images and 0 = a formless sploge of nothingnes... then 0.7 would be about right. However am starting to get the grinds, measures and tamp consistency better than they were a fortnight ago...and it tastes fine. So, definitely getting there.

Thanks.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

What was your previous favoured jug Glenn?

I like the Motta shape personally which have a squarish bell shape and this allows the milk to spin aggressively with no danger of spillage. This one looks like the liquid would spin out over the top using, for example, a Londinium with a 4 hole tip on the steam wand.

What machine have you being using for testing as a matter of interest?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Alex Duetto dual boiler with programmable steam pressure used. I can make is as passive or aggressive as I want.

Steams no problem at all.

No spillage.

Previous favourite was a Rhinowares 12oz


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can you make it passive-aggressive







@Glenn


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

@Glenn you wouldn't have bought one because someone used one in a certain latte art comp that you are frequently involved in recently would it?

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No. Not connected @Scotford .

However I think one of the competitors may have used one.

Lots of different brands in use by the 64 competitors at #smackdown16


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Glenn said:


> No. Not connected @Scotford .
> 
> However I think one of the competitors may have used one.
> 
> Lots of different brands in use by the 64 competitors at #smackdown16


I did see one used. Didn't help the user though!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Alex Duetto dual boiler with programmable steam pressure used. I can make is as passive or aggressive as I want.
> 
> Steams no problem at all.
> 
> ...


So actually quite similar to the L1 steam power? 2l ish boiler on those? I might have to try one then!


----------



## decent_espresso (Apr 5, 2016)

DevonStan said:


> I'm guessing this is the only jug that's available with a scale on the inside? To be honest I don't really need a particular spout as I'm not overly troubled by great Latte Art...but the scale definitely appeals.


There are other jugs with scales available. Some of them stamp lines into the mould to indicate large level changes, while others have a printed scale.

Like a lot of the coffee accessories I've designed at Decent, this jug was born from my experience with those other jugs, and a "I'd prefer it if this were a bit different" feeling. In my case, I wanted the measurement lines to start as low as possible, and end as high as possible, so that I could measure smaller amounts of milk, but also so I could measure the amount of lift ("foamage", if you will) as I was learning to steam milk properly. I also don't like wasting milk, or (gasp) pouring heated milk back into the milk container (yes, guilty).

As far as the spout goes, I asked a friend of mine who used to judge the world latte art competition, and she in turn asked a bunch of contestants what they wanted, and there was a clear preference for straight spouts, apparently (I'm not a latte art god) because that shape gives you more control. My advisors wanted a fine point, so that fine lines could be poured, and that's what that spout does.

I can tell you, now that we've been making this jug for a bit, that the spout shape is a strong matter of personal preference, and that most people seem to absolutely hate one of the two spouts we offer. Like, in a "what the hell were you thinking?" kind of way of expressing themselves. However, there is no consistency as to which of the two spout designs they like or hate. That's what I found during the designing of this jug, and that's why we ended up offering two very different spout styles to chose from.

As to the hold up on shipping, and the Amazon snafu - we are a small company, and only initially made 500 of these jugs to get feedback on the design. A few of the spout/size combinations have sold out, and we expect a new batch to arrive in a few weeks. If you order from our web site, you'll see what's in stock, and if you order anything out of stock, it'll ship soon.

-john


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

decent_espresso said:


> I wanted the measurement lines to start as low as possible, and end as high as possible, so that I could measure smaller amounts of milk, but also so I could measure the amount of lift ("foamage", if you will) as I was learning to steam milk properly.


Bang on the money for why I just ordered 1, I've been frustrated by this with other jugs I've bought and the decent jug looks like it will be perfect for what I need


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Wouldn't it make more sense to coat the whole jug in teflon?

T.


----------



## decent_espresso (Apr 5, 2016)

dsc said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to coat the whole jug in teflon?


As far as I know, it's not possible to print on teflon. You can laser-remove it, like we've done on the outside, but that creates microridges that would be unwelcome on the inside of a milk jug.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

How deep are the scale laser cuts on stainless? EDIT: sorry just noticed the scale is printed 

I always assumed teflon coating is used on jugs to aid cleaning and lower stiction on the inside. What is the use of it on the outside?

T.


----------



## decent_espresso (Apr 5, 2016)

dsc said:


> I always assumed teflon coating is used on jugs to aid cleaning and lower stiction on the inside. What is the use of it on the outside?


The teflon on the outside makes it (in principle) easier to wipe off dried milk, and obviously, the milk stands out more on a black background. Also, I like the way a black milk pitcher looks.

However, I've heard from some cafes that they prefer to have a no-teflon-on-the-outside to enhance durability, and I might make that variation in the future.


----------

